# Edible Balloon!



## Korin_Mari (Jul 17, 2012)

Kind of old news but I think it's still neat. I thought I would share for anyone who hasn't seen it. 

http://gizmodo.com/5884758/eating-an-edible-helium-balloon-looks-like-the-most-fun-you-can-have-at-a-fancy-restaurant

[video=youtube;cGMCmbLq2qs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGMCmbLq2qs&feature=player_embedded[/video]

"*Eating an Edible Helium Balloon Looks Like the Most Fun You Can Have at a Fancy Restaurant*

The chefs at Alinea, very probably the best restaurant in Chicago, have cooked up a super fun dish that'll brighten up any dinner table: an edible helium balloon. Yep, the entire balloon is edible, right down to the string which is "obviously dehydrated apple". The ballon is filled with helium and you can either pop the balloon with your mouth and inhale all the helium whilst eating or pop it with a needle and eat everything sans helium. Don't do that, suck the helium and sing.

Name me something more fun than that. This is at a three Michelin star restaurant!"


----------



## El Pescador (Jul 17, 2012)

This is so cool.


----------



## SameGuy (Jul 17, 2012)

Hmmmm... I've got a single-use helium tank at home (Toys-R-Us has them for about $40) for my Air Swimmers shark. Any molecular gurus want to guess how they made the balloon?


----------



## Korin_Mari (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm glad you guys enjoyed!  I was so excited when I first saw it.

@Sameguy: If you do try it, please take pictures for me! I would love to see someone try this out at home.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 17, 2012)

I have seen similar done with goats milk mozz. It takes a lot of understanding of heat on the hand with the cheese.

This I would say is with sugar, and something for a stabilizer.


----------



## The Edge (Jul 17, 2012)

Very cool! And just because I was watching an episode of Big Bang Theory, which did this, I think it would be uber cool if they passed out different balloons at dinner. Some with helium, and another with a gas that made your voice deeper. I can only imagine the reactions as each person tested them out. Anyway, just a random thought.


----------



## wenus2 (Jul 25, 2012)

lol Taylor, sounds like a scene from a reality TV show one would watch in WonkaVision.


----------



## Andrew H (Jul 26, 2012)

The Edge said:


> Very cool! And just because I was watching an episode of Big Bang Theory, which did this, I think it would be uber cool if they passed out different balloons at dinner. Some with helium, and another with a gas that made your voice deeper. I can only imagine the reactions as each person tested them out. Anyway, just a random thought.



Sulfur Hexaflouride would be the ticket.


----------

